# Hey Newbie Needs Help



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

need some help deciding how much live rock to get 
how much sand i need ect 
i bought a bowfront 30G with all the accesories
so i have everything except the sand and rock

where can i go on info on how to cycle the tank?


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

You need to get sand and rocks.. that is the start of your cycle


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

depends if it is live rock or not ..
Argonite sand would be the best ,15 lbs should be fine for a 30 gl ...
To quick start you could get a bottle of superbac from big als or use raw shrimp ..
good luck! 
rock and sand wont be enough to cycle you will need something to kick start the ammonia.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome to the Gtaa!


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

Get them LR from NAFB... they had so much stuff (dead stuff) on them... i started my cycle with that =)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I would say to check the "So you want to keep a Nano reef"....but those sections aren't done...


----------

